# Sevier River, UT?



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Like all rivers in UT, the Sevier has been tapped pretty hard for irrigation. I would imagine any other nearby stretches to be quite full of diversion dams and fences and probably some brush.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

You can run past the typical section, but it mellows out-enters farm land and starts getting diversions pulled off it. On the top end the dam, which regulates the flow is the upper limit for the most part for any kayaking. 

I grew up paddling there and on the Virgin when there's water...not a good place to be a kayaker-as I tease my dad on an annual basis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

That section itself is a class III run with nothing to tricky or any objective hazards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, I will be heading to that area on July 8-10. I guess Ill bring my boat and hope for few runs? Is there access to put in take out a raft or just kayak? thanks


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

topbud said:


> Thanks, I will be heading to that area on July 8-10. I guess Ill bring my boat and hope for few runs? Is there access to put in take out a raft or just kayak? thanks


There's access for both. I'm not sure how to explain it, other than they're both small random dirt roads. The put in is North of Big Rock Candy Mountain, and the takeout is after the long rapid on the West side of the road. Not sure if that helps. Check the flows before you go, since they change it pretty regularly for the farmers down stream. I believe this is the correct gauge, but I'm not totally sure: http://dev.exactraq.net/graph?sensor_id=4007

Can always call the outfitters in Marysville for more info.


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks. I talked with that resort and they said they have water and will have water for a while. They are running paddle boat and duckie trips. Thanks


----------



## Keith4fun (Jul 20, 2011)

An update: I ran this in my cat 2 weeks ago, once at "normal" flows and again after it had rained hard and the river was up 6"-12". It's a really shallow, rocky river with continuous current, few eddies, and no pools. The class 3 rapid was easy in the cat but I would be nervous in my hard shell kayak, worried that a rock would knock my head off if I flipped. That may make it a class 3. The biggest obstacle was the low, low highway bridge. We crawled down between the tubes to slide under that. Putin and takeout were easy to find. There's a highway and a trail following the entire run. This river is only 15 minutes from Richfield. I would compare it to the Carson River and Cache Creek in California.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Will be a bony year on it. Flows are normally irrigation releases though some spring flows do happen (like the above).

Linking multiple sections is not likely do to multiple reservoirs in the upper stretches/forks. As mentioned before there is a possibility in the lower reaches but you must be aware of private land issues. Utah is highly unfriendly to trespass on rivers right now so be warned and careful. 

Most of the year the flows are much friendlier to fishing than boating. 

Phillip


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

I actually ran it last year and it was a fun stretch. We will be heading up that way this weekend and are expecting low flows. I talked with an outfitter and they run rafts to about 200 cfs. The water is expected to come up because the rain and the hay is about to be harvested. There isn't any water near me, so that trip should be fun and we will do other activities while there and en route. Just a 3 day weekend to explore.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

My buddy who guides on it recommends a minimum of about 350 for it to feel like rafting and IKing. Mileage will vary on that. Sounds like a bit too much dragging for my taste below that range. 

All the gauges have been mostly stable so far and we have seen a lot of rain in the last 10-14 days. They, the outfitters, would know more about agricultural releases though as I am not tapped into that network. Gauges on the CBRFC show the flows redlined and plateaued for the next few weeks, if not dropping a little bit. Not sure if they are tied into reservoir releases or not though to make those predictions.

I would call the agency before making a trip for that information. The agency site lists a current release of 286 cfs and has been steadily dropping for 3-5 days. They may be doing a release soon but I would verify it before spending the gas money myself. I wouldn't count on rain based increase in volume though.

My friend enjoys the stretch when its running. Tons of other stuff to locally for sure. This storm series has been persistant and its been overcast and a lot colder than May norms in the region, though I bet you are experiencing a similar pattern. The forecast discussion on NOAA is predicting a strong chance of another storm series with high probabilities of precipitation starting friday night into Monday. That could obviously change but they have been largely accurate the last two weeks with these storms. As someone who lives nearby I would strongly consider their forecast in my decision. May has become our wet season in SW Utah the last 2 years and its not the classic monsoon like rain the desert is known for as the storms last multiple days of drizzle, hail and even some snow (that doesn't stick). Temps have mostly been in the mid-50s to mid-60s the last 2 weeks.

I can't say much though as I am heading up to meet friends in eastern Oregon and its predicted to be similar weather.

Hope you have a great trip, wether it be Sevier country or not. Enjoy your memorial day weekend.

Phillip


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, we will be bringing our boats, but also checking out the biking and the parks on the way. Also there is a show we will be seeing in Monroe. Thanks will keep you all posted


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Somone playing at Mystic this weekend? (Edit: Just noticed Nicki Bluhm is playing there later this summer; can't afford the $$ to see her at Roots on the Rocks so it would be great to finally see her live there).

Have a good trip; its definitely an overlooked area. 

Phillip


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

Eric Macfadden Trio, but with different members. Should be fun. If you have nothing going on, feel free to look for us on the river. I'll post on Thursday wether or not we are still going, we may may do something else if the water is super low.
Tony


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

gauge is 305 now, looks like plenty of water to have fun.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice, enjoy your time around Sevier country. 

Thanks for the offer but I head to Oregon to boat the Grande Ronde in 2 days. Haven't been to Mystic in years so it will be interesting to revisit the place this summer.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what gauge are you using that you saw over 300 cfs?

Phillip


----------



## alwaysrafting (Aug 8, 2013)

We have commercially run the Sevier River since 1996. Flows are available at Sevier River Water Users Association: Home. The release from Piute Dam is a great indicator of flow, Also under rivers, central, you can see the stream gauge flow above clear creek. This is below the last class 3 section and is the best flow indicator. The river is a tight narrow tecnical fun family river with plenty of play spots for kayakers. We run from 200 cfs up to 2865 cfs. The higher flows call for portage of the highway 89 bridge just past the railroad tunnel. There is free camping along the river, please pack it in, pack it out. The put in is at the county park by Big Rock Candy Mountain. Other put ins for longer trips are upstream and accessed from road way or from the BLM gate at the southern mouth of Marysvale Canyon. We offer paddle rafting and SUP trips.

Don Falkenborg
Always Rafting and Kayaking


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

Anybody doing any winter hard shell boating? Or does it freeze up all winter?


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

The flow is principally driven from agricultural releases and a narrow river to boot so I have seen many sections frozen over during winter. I haven't tried fly fishing it in several years but I would assume this year would not be a good one to plan on a winter float. The El Nino pattern is keeping things relatively warm but it does sit at close to 6,000 feet in elevation.


----------

